# How long should yeast take to produce bubbles in airlock?



## MSIMSON (Jul 25, 2013)

When I made a batch of beer a few weeks ago, I saw bubbles coming from the airlock every few seconds just 24 hours after adding the yeast.

I am now making a batch of blueberry wine and have seen no bubbles and it has been nearly 35 hours since I added the yeast.

A few details: I added Acid Blend, Yeast Nutrient, Sugar, Blueberries, Grape Concentrate, Pectic Enzyme, and Campden Tablets (crushed) 24 hours before I added the yeast so I don't think the Campden Tablets could have killed the yeast.

Also, the temperature surrounding the bucket is generally between 70 and 75 degrees F.

Lastly, I did NOT re-hydrate the yeast. I forgot that you are supposed to and the recipe didn't call for it so I didn't do it. When I sprinkled the yeast onto the must, most of it just sat on top of my fermentation bag which I thought would be bad since it can't get to the sugars in the must then (there was an air bubble in the fermentation bag even though it's very porous.) Because the yeast was just sitting on top, i mixed the must so that the fermentation bag flipped over and the yeast was well under the surface.

Is it possible that fermentation stalled or never started at all because the yeast was not re-hydrated or because I mixed it in?

Should I take an SG reading to see if it is fermenting? The only reason I am hesitant to do this is because it involves exposing the must to oxygen and bacteria and obviously it is best to minimize those.

This is my first time brewing wine, please let me know if you need more information.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 25, 2013)

how much sugar, what size batch of wine. what kind of yeast.
i never hydrate my yeast, i just sprinkle it on top, once it absorbs any liquid it is good to go...
do you have a lid on the bucket, if so remove it, cover top with cloth are something..it has to get air, in the first stage...

70 to 75 is good


----------



## Loner (Jul 25, 2013)

Are you using a fermenting bucket or a Carboy ? Oxygen Will not hurt you during an active ferment. If you have this in a fermenting bucket the top should be loose to allow oxygen in and keep critters out. Once fermentation slows is when your need it in a Carboy under airlock.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have heard that blueberry can sometimes be a hard start, I think someone said there is a natural K-Sorbate like chemical in them. I haven't experienced problems starting mine. I am with the others, take the air lock off and just lightly cover it. Give it a few good stirs, wait 24 more hours, then take a hydrometer reading. If it hasn't dropped any, then probably hydrate the yeast and pitch again. If it has dropped ANY, then let it go. 

As a side note, air bubbles or lack thereof are not a good indication that fermentation is progressing. The hydrometer reading changing is the way to tell for sure. Who knows, you may have an airleak somewhere and the CO2 is escaping out that.


----------



## robie (Jul 25, 2013)

Your problem is you are trying to brew wine; you brew beer and make wine.

Just kidding!!!!

Like Loner said, fermentation creates CO2 which does a create job protecting the wine during heavy fermentation. So, don't worry so much about opening it.

Give the must another good stir and wait another couple days. Some fruit wines can take a while to get started.

What yeast strain did you pitch? Please don't tell me bread yeast!!!


----------



## saramc (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, do a hydrometer check. Listen at the surface for a sizzle. Stir it, I bet you get foam. And quit watching the airlock, some batches of wine are slow to offgas and you may rarely catch airlock activity. Better yet, as suggested, pop the top and give that must access to O2 until your OG drops by 2/3, or Day 10, whichever comes first. Stir the must, gently squeeze the fruit bag 2X/day. Blueberries typically give up the ghost around day 5-8, at least mine always do.


----------



## Turock (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes, take a hydrometer reading and see if it's falling. If not, I would suggest hydrating a new batch of yeast. Take a quart or so of the must and put it in a pail or similar container. Sprinkle the culture in SLOWLY and stir. Wait for 30 minutes while the culture begins working. Then pitch it into the vat with the rest of the must. This is the typical way to get a stuck ferment restarted and is a good procedure to use on blueberry because it has natural preservatives in it, very similar to sorbate.


----------



## bstnh1 (May 29, 2018)

Anyone know why a WE Chardonnay kit would start fermenting within 1/2 hour of pitching the yeast? I've made a lot of kits and this is the first one where I've had fermentation start quicker than 24 hours!


----------



## Ajmassa (May 29, 2018)

bstnh1 said:


> Anyone know why a WE Chardonnay kit would start fermenting within 1/2 hour of pitching the yeast? I've made a lot of kits and this is the first one where I've had fermentation start quicker than 24 hours!



Pop the lid. What’s it look like? Is is actually fermenting already or just blowing off some gases within the juice? 1/2 hr seems crazy


----------



## bstnh1 (May 29, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Pop the lid. What’s it look like? Is is actually fermenting already or just blowing off some gases within the juice? 1/2 hr seems crazy[/QUOTE
> 
> It's in Fermonster under an airlock which I usually do until the fermentation gets going. There's a little foam on top but the fermentation isn't going great guns yet. It started yesterday right after I pitched the yeast with a bubble every minute or so and today it's up to 3 bubbles/minute. Looks pretty normal for 24 hours, but I don't understand the gas yesterday. It could have been some gas in the juice, but the bag seemed normal and didn't have any pressure.


----------



## Nitro1 (May 30, 2018)

MSIMSON said:


> When I made a batch of beer a few weeks ago, I saw bubbles coming from the airlock every few seconds just 24 hours after adding the yeast.
> 
> I am now making a batch of blueberry wine and have seen no bubbles and it has been nearly 35 hours since I added the yeast.
> 
> ...





MSIMSON said:


> When I made a batch of beer a few weeks ago, I saw bubbles coming from the airlock every few seconds just 24 hours after adding the yeast.
> 
> I am now making a batch of blueberry wine and have seen no bubbles and it has been nearly 35 hours since I added the yeast.
> 
> ...


I


----------



## Nitro1 (May 30, 2018)

Hi all I have done a lot of resurch on yeast when using dry yeast you can lose 50% of actve cells when you don’t rehydrate . Why kill off half of yeast cell count for skipping a simple step . In beer making that lag time when adding yeast creates unwanted off flavors . Not sure if it’s the same in wine makeing.,I would like your input on that.


----------



## Ajmassa (May 30, 2018)

Nitro1 said:


> Hi all I have done a lot of resurch on yeast when using dry yeast you can lose 50% of actve cells when you don’t rehydrate . Why kill off half of yeast cell count for skipping a simple step . In beer making that lag time when adding yeast creates unwanted off flavors . Not sure if it’s the same in wine makeing.,I would like your input on that.



Why skip a simple step? Because it’s unnecessary and much easier to skip. Rehydrate procedure can be a hassle to someone never doing it before. Precise temperatures- precise timing- precise measurements- waiting- including must etc... Can be intimidating to a first timer. Was for me. 
And simply put, sprinkling in dry works! Just slightly longer lag time. That’s how I’d inoculate for many years. Just started rehydrated 2 yrs ago. Sprinkling dry or rehydrating are both legit I think.


----------

